# About those Worldmark "Queen Murphy" beds....



## magmue (Dec 2, 2019)

Worldmark does seem to use them a lot, especially in urban studio units. Is comfort level for sleeping similar to a typical bed? Other than tight floor plan when open, would experienced WM travelers consider them a deal breaker? or no big deal?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 2, 2019)

Not a deal breaker for me, much more comfortable than a pull-out sofa bed. It can be a bit tight with the bed pulled down, but it is easily and quickly put away.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 2, 2019)

I've used them a couple of times. I would say the comfort was comparable to their regular mattresses. It isn't at all like a sofa bed.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree they are very comfortable. Just like a bed. I hope they never get ridd of them a sofabed is a huge downgrade. They only take minutes to set up and put away.

Joan


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 2, 2019)

WMTC Murphybeds are so much better than any sofa bed. I was upset earlier this year to watch a Video Clip put together by the Design Folks at Wyndham in which they discussed doing away with all Murphy Beds and only have Sofa Beds. I have never found a soda bed that was comfortable. Obviously the Design Folks at Wyndham have never slept on a sofa bed. These are the same folks that bought all new Dining Room Tables and Chairs for Seaside and did not notice there was a size difference. The new Dining Room Tables were higher and the new Dining Room Chairs were lower. The differential was 3 inches. Very uncomfortable to use.


----------



## Firepath (Dec 2, 2019)

They are so much better than the sofa beds. Much more comfortable and although might be a little tight in the living room, you still have a sofa to sit on.


----------



## magmue (Dec 3, 2019)

Good to know. Thanks! Will reassure skeptical DH.

I will say that our guest bedroom at home has a very comfortable sleeper sofa made in USA by American Leather. No bar - it folds up sort of like origami. Their tag line is “the only sleeper side you can sleep on”. But they are spendy, and most likely outside Wyndham’s budget. So hopefully, the Murphys will stay.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 3, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I have never found a soda bed that was comfortable.


The sofa beds that Marriott started using recently are actually very comfortable.  Nothing at all like traditional sofa beds.  It's not quite as good as a Murphy bed, but definitely something I'd sleep on.


----------



## Tahiya (Dec 9, 2019)

I like the WM Murphy beds, but the ones at the Portland resort are not as comfortable.  They're a new style, and they sag when you lay on them.  I agree with another poster that the ones at other resorts are as good as regular beds.


----------

